# R.I.P Frecks



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

I cant write too much - as i kno wi will start crying again - havent been able to stop all day.
She was put down today at 9 45 am .

Beautiful beautiful leo - 10 - 12 years old - spent alll her life with me, my first reptile. will be greatly missed..

Hopefulyl ill stop crying soon 
its thebest thign for her..

ill miss you so much frecks,

miss you

Gina


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

RIP sorry but she lived quite long and i bet had a gd life so dont be sad.


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

RIP Frecks

Take care Gina..


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thank you ... *stop crying gina*!!!! 

even though its the best for her - in the last 2 days she was retaining fluid - (her eye infection cleared up  ) the retained fluid was down to kidney faliure 

cannot explain anymore - ill cry 


thank you everyone - when i have got over it.......(well when i stop crying ill write more)


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

RIP frecks. 


Sorry to hear you had to have her put down. You helped give her a long healthy life and you did the right thing. No good owner would see their pet suffer.

:grouphug:


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

RIP Frecks...


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thank you


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

rip frecks so sorry for ur loss gina


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

cant stop crying. horrible handing her over to the vet - couldnt do it - couldnt breath - was crying so much. the vet was understanding though let me cry and say my good byes for like 15 mins.
was so sad though - she was awful this mornign couldnt really move - and so puffy 

worst thing was sayign by before graham burried her - she was all warmand looked fast asleep - killed me 

thank you again


Gina


trese said:


> rip frecks so sorry for ur loss gina


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i always cry when i read these and this one is no different, got tears in my eyes for you gina i really do. i dread the day we lose one of the ones we've had the longest, and though people say she was old and lived a very long life it doesnt make it any better, if anything its worse, but just remember if she had carried on she would have suffered, and you did something that was hard for you but was selfless and all for her by lettin her go

our thoughts are with you, i now need to go get a tissue lol <<sniffle>>

sleep well old lady xxx

Cat and Cel x


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

and i cried reading your post  *sniff*


xxbeardieloversxx said:


> i always cry when i read these and this one is no different, got tears in my eyes for you gina i really do. i dread the day we lose one of the ones we've had the longest, and though people say she was old and lived a very long life it doesnt make it any better, if anything its worse, but just remember if she had carried on she would have suffered, and you did something that was hard for you but was selfless and all for her by lettin her go
> 
> our thoughts are with you, i now need to go get a tissue lol <<sniffle>>
> 
> ...


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

im sorry to hear about that freeky 

R.I.P Frecks.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thank you


ANT said:


> im sorry to hear about that freeky
> 
> R.I.P Frecks.


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh Gina I am so sorry for your loss. 

They say memories are golden
well maybe that is true.
I never wanted memories,
I only wanted you.

A million times I needed you,
a million times I cried.
If love alone could have saved you
you never would have died.

In life I loved you dearly,
In death I love you still.
In my heart you hold a place
no one could ever fill.

If tears could build a stairway
and heartache make a lane,
I'd walk the path to heaven
and bring you back again.

Our family chain is broken,
and nothing seems the same.
But as God calls us one by one,
the chain will link again.

Sorry but I love the words to this poem and I feel it applies to any pet that meant so much to their owner.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thank you reinyuu


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

so sorry for your loss,you now know she is no longer suffering. r.i.p
linda


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thank you - when im up for it illget some pictures up etc etc 


thanks again everyone21


linda.t said:


> so sorry for your loss,you now know she is no longer suffering. r.i.p
> linda


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

*reiyuu*

who wrote that poem? it makes me cry every time lol


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

Oh Gina, No!!! I'm so so sorry!

God bless you. *Hug*. So so sorry.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Aww R.I.P FRECKS Its always ashame when first pets pass away.


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

Rip Frecks


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thank you everyone - still mto stopped crying - everytime im not doign anything - have a spare moment to think - i see her and me handing her over to the vet its awful 

i know its the best thing - but still it kills me


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

R.I.P Frecks


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thank u


markandwend said:


> R.I.P Frecks


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Aww Gina I am so sorry 
I bet you are devastated.

RIP Frecks


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

xxbeardieloversxx said:


> who wrote that poem? it makes me cry every time lol


No one knows who wrote it... everywhere i look it comes up as unknown


----------



## catflea (Sep 1, 2007)

Gina,

I don't normally come into this part of the forum, but I saw this linked on the Front. I know how much Frecks meant to you and I'm sorry for your loss. Its never easy.

Keep strong


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

so sorry to heaqr this gina, can tell you are truly devestated, but just think now she will be looking down at you, and thanking you for all her wonderful memories, and times she had with you, you gave her a wonderful life, and that is what matters the most, you did the best thing for both of you, its bad enough watching an animal suffer, but it is even worse for them, you did the best thing. and remember her body may not be here anylonger, but her spirit will always remain

R.I.P Frecks

hope you are ok, big hugs :grouphug:

lee


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Catherine896 said:


> Aww Gina I am so sorry
> I bet you are devastated.
> 
> RIP Frecks


yup - couldnt sleep last night just kept crying sounds so pathetic but ah well.



catflea said:


> Gina,
> 
> I don't normally come into this part of the forum, but I saw this linked on the Front. I know how much Frecks meant to you and I'm sorry for your loss. Its never easy.
> 
> Keep strong


 thank you.



californiankinglover said:


> so sorry to heaqr this gina, can tell you are truly devestated, but just think now she will be looking down at you, and thanking you for all her wonderful memories, and times she had with you, you gave her a wonderful life, and that is what matters the most, you did the best thing for both of you, its bad enough watching an animal suffer, but it is even worse for them, you did the best thing. and remember her body may not be here anylonger, but her spirit will always remain
> 
> R.I.P Frecks
> 
> ...


:
0

i hope i feel better soon


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

*It is the hardest thing anyone finds to do. The pain is unbearable.*

R.I.P Frecks. Im so sorry. I know exactly what youre going through. I had to hand over my first rat in ten years to the vet nearly a year ago now and she was the sweetest, cheekiest, friendliest thing. Even now I still see me handing her to the vets, but the worst bit was seeing her face watching me as she was carried out. I am actually crying now writing this. I only have to think of it, or someone say her name to me and im off. It is easier now, cos she was suffering and I had tried everything and I know it was for the best and time does heal, but the stronger the bond the longer it takes and you will always miss them. 
Candy was only a year old...young for a rat. I felt guilty anytime that I enjoyed myself for months afterwards and only recently realised Id done everything I could.
I completley spympathise with you and relate to you. You gave her the best life ever and she was lucky to have you.
Remember- she will never be gone, only her body.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

R.I.P ratty

thank you 



BlackRose said:


> R.I.P Frecks. Im so sorry. I know exactly what youre going through. I had to hand over my first rat in ten years to the vet nearly a year ago now and she was the sweetest, cheekiest, friendliest thing. Even now I still see me handing her to the vets, but the worst bit was seeing her face watching me as she was carried out. I am actually crying now writing this. I only have to think of it, or someone say her name to me and im off. It is easier now, cos she was suffering and I had tried everything and I know it was for the best and time does heal, but the stronger the bond the longer it takes and you will always miss them.
> Candy was only a year old...young for a rat. I felt guilty anytime that I enjoyed myself for months afterwards and only recently realised Id done everything I could.
> I completley spympathise with you and relate to you. You gave her the best life ever and she was lucky to have you.
> Remember- she will never be gone, only her body.


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

R.I.P Freckseace:
hope you are ok Gina:grouphug:


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

R.I.P Frecks


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thank you everyone.
althugh it is amazingly upsetting - she was ill and well i ddnt want her to be in pain - but it was and is just awful 
such a beautiful girl 

Gina

here is a cute one


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

she is abserloutly stunning!! we can understand the devestation!! but remember you made the right decision, for both of you!! 

hope you are ok gina 

lee


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

aww its never nice when a pet passes away, especially one that was your first  aww im really sorry Gina xxx


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thank you


----------

